# Netgear vs. Motorola



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

hey all, I've been doing some research on cable modem/router combos trying to find something good that will last me a few years so I don't have to lease from my cable company anymore. 
I'm looking at these two: 

Netgear N600 Wireless Dual Band Gigabit ADSL2+ Modem Router (DGND3700)

and 

Motorola SURFboard Gateway SBG6580 DOCSIS 3.0 Wireless Cable Modem

Which one would be better, or are they about the same? Thanks for your time!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Both should work great, however I would personally recommend the Motorola modem. I have had a Motorola Surfboard 5120 for nearly six years and it has worked well.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi droo,

I would also recommend the Motorola modem. I had one before and it lasted at least a few years. Motorola modems are definitely pretty good. 

Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

I haven't used either, but if you search Newegg, you might find reviews to read through. I've also had good luck with Motorola and only had 1 go bad in 10+ years.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

thank you all! the reviews on newegg were equal so it seems I'm going with the motorola!
now if only I could get a response this quick on my BSOD thread, lol.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

There are a few BSOD guys here who are true experts, but they can get busy. I'm sure someone will respond back. I'll take a quick look at your dump files and see if I can find you a starting point.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

The first one doesn't even have a cable modem, it just accepts the internet from a cable modem, putting you in the boat of having to lease a cable modem regardless.

It just so happens that the DGND3700 is also a replacement router that I am getting. I am yet to have an opinion on it, and its performance.

If there is any particular advantage to it, you can always get a cable modem and let it perform that role, and get any high performance wireless router that you like of your own choice. Then plug them both together.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

